# I want my GPU To go slower (Undervolt Settings For RX580)



## NM-NM (Dec 25, 2020)

My GPU runs too hot until restart. I need to *undervolt* so it runs cooler. I don't need high frame rates or resolutions as my screen is 1080p and 60Hz.
I think I should edit vBios itself. But I want to use something like *AMD Adrenaline Tuning* until I get the best settings for the GPU.







The Problem Is: what settings should I do? and I haven't done that before (what should I take care of)



My PC:
Ryzen 5 1600​Sapphire Pulse Rx580 8 Gb​MSI b450 Gaming Pro Carbon ac​16Gb Ram 3200​650w PSU Gigabyte​


----------



## Toothless (Dec 25, 2020)

Bios flashing will get you nowhere. 

You can drop the power limit, or check your case to see why it's overheating.


----------



## nguyen (Dec 25, 2020)

use Radeon Chill to lock framerate to 60fps, unless that feature is broken with new drivers.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Dec 25, 2020)

Toothless said:


> check your case to see why it's overheating.


I'd address this issue first.  Exactly what kind of temps are you seeing using GPU-Z ??


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 25, 2020)

I have RX 580 Nitro 4GB and Pulse isn't that far. Something ain't right if you report overheating. Something else before the GPU might be wrong. Is it a stock BIOS the card has? Did you buy it second hand? The case you have Gigabyte C200 has a solid glass side panel. What's your fan configuration? I'd focus on negative pressure on this case, as the front looks pretty chocked to me.


----------



## Chaba422 (Dec 25, 2020)

download msi afterburner and set power limit to 70-80%


----------



## Taraquin (Dec 25, 2020)

I have the Sapphire 580 Nitro+ and undervolt/underclock it ti 1315@950mv, consumption dropped by 30-40% vs stock and temps are way lower. I use afterburner. I also use RTSS to lock fps to 60.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 25, 2020)

State4 voltage is higher than those after it. Seems weird. 
Also I feel you could easily run 1050mv on the highest clocked state, maybe you could experiment with that. Lower all high clocked states to 1050, lower power target a bit and then run a stress test. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Mister300 (Dec 25, 2020)

Install MSI afterburner and slide the core voltage to the left -100 (My 390X) and try a memory clock reduction if you wish. I drop from 1500 to 1200 for a 5-10 FPS increase!  Mem timings for my GPU are better at a underclock vs mem OC, silicon lottery.  My temps do not exceed 85C.


----------



## NM-NM (Dec 25, 2020)

Thanks everyone. But hope you all see this comment. 

In the bast it was a gpu problem as I bought it as an old used one. And with old problems the gpu EZ debug led was lighing. 

Yesterday I replaced thermal paste and pad for gpu and I thougt it's OK. I played Horizon for about 1.5 hours and max temp was 83c and usage reaches 100% but not at all times. untill the pc restarted again. I thought it is gpu. So I made this thread.

Now I noticed that cpu ez debug is on not the gpu. I cleaned cpu and replaced thermal paste. The pc opened I undervolted the gpu and opened the game the pc gives black screen with cpu ez debug.

I can't reboot or power off. I unbloged the pc. But it doesn't open again.

It lights up but cpu ez debug is on and no signal on screen.

Hope you all help with useful thoughts


----------



## NM-NM (Dec 25, 2020)

This was old problem.

I cleaned gpu and replaced thermal pad and paste.
I played Horizon for about 2 hours at 83c max temp until the pc restarted.
So I thought that it's the problem with gpu. 

But now while I try to open pc it shows no signal and I noticed that cpu ez debug is on not the gpu. 

I cleaned the cpu and the pc opened but when I opened Horizon the problem appeared immediately. 

Does this mean that there is a problem with cpu.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 25, 2020)

NM-NM said:


> Does this mean that there is a problem with cpu.


Most likely.
Make sure no pins are bent or broken, and paste has not gone onto the pins or in the holes.


----------



## NM-NM (Dec 26, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Most likely.
> Make sure no pins are bent or broken, and paste has not gone onto the pins or in the holes.


I already done this.. I hope to know what is the problem


----------

